# TUG Tops $26,000,000 (yes million) Dollars in completed resale and rental listings!



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2016)

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!


http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above!


----------

